# indio / hindú / indiano



## cacarulo

Toda mi vida escuché que no debe llamarse hindú a los naturales de la India porque ese nombre se refiere a quienes practican una religión, el hinduismo, y en la India hay otros cultos (y hay hindúes en otros países).
Sin embargo, el DRAE, derivándola del francés _hindou_, dice que hindú, al igual que indio, es
1. adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.

¿Se equivoca el DRAE, y es otra de sus metidas de pata en asuntos que vinculan la geografía y la política *? 
¿Es correcto usar indistintamente indio e hindú con este significado?
A mí me provoca inquietud que la RAE siga legitimando usos equivocados, porque si sigue así, dentro de poco van a decir que árabe y musulmán son sinónimos.

(*) como cuando dicen que los semitas son árabes, judíos y otros pueblos, pero que los antisemitas son solo los “enemigos de la raza hebrea”, que ni siquiera sé si son una “raza”.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me he preguntado muchas veces lo mismo. El problema se somplica porque si dices indio no sabes si te refieres a un natural de la india o a un indígena.

A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pues yo igual. Para mí un hindú es exclusivamente alguien de la India y concuerdo con Toño en la misma duda. Para mí, el término indio, solo es entendible aplicado a los habitantes originales del continente americano, antes de la conquista y colonización.


----------



## cacarulo

El DRAE, si la memoria no me falla, trae el término amerindio para referirse a los habitantes precolombinos de América.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí, pero si ves la definición de indio en el mismo RAE:

*indio**1**, dia**.*


*1. *adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
*3. *adj. Se dice del indígena de América, o sea de las Indias Occidentales, al que hoy se considera como descendiente de aquel sin mezcla de otra raza. U. t. c. s.

Según el DPD:
*indio -dia*. *1.* ‘De la India’: _«El primer ministro indio, Atal Bihari Vajpayee, calculó que el sismo podría haber causado más de 2000 muertos» _(_Siglo _[Pan.] 27.1.01). Como gentilicio de la India es también admisible el uso de _hindú _y de la variante _indo, _desusada en la lengua general, pero que pervive en el registro culto literario: _«Para el indo es injusta una constitución política que desconoce la norma cósmica de las castas» _(Ortega _Artículos _[Esp. 1917-33]).
*2.* El término _indio_ es también el gentilicio de las poblaciones aborígenes del continente americano: _«Mi voz es como la de María Sabina, una india mazateca de México» _(Vargas _Pasado _[Méx. 2002]); _«En una revista folklórica se publicó un cuento popular de los indios de América del Norte»_ (Verdaguer _Pipa_ [Esp. 1980]). Es asimismo frecuente el uso del término _indígena,_ debido en parte al matiz despectivo que ha adquirido la voz _indio_ en algunos países de América:_ «Esa es la ofrenda de los indígenas en San Juan Chamula»_ (Serrano _Corazón_ [Chile 2001]). Son alternativas correctas los términos _amerindio_ e _indoamericano,_ de uso más restringido: _«El cáncer no discrimina a negros, asiáticos, indoamericanos u otras minorías»_ (_NHerald_ [EE. UU.] 12.5.97); _«Los pobres rurales de Guatemala son minifundistas, trabajadores temporales sin tierras, pequeños agricultores amerindios» _(_Hora_ [Guat.] 4.1.97).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Los seguidores del hinduismo son *hinduistas*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al buscar hinduista en el DPD te refiere a hindú, que dice:

*hindú*. *1.* En sentido estricto significa ‘del hinduismo o que profesa el hinduismo (religión predominante en la India)’: _«Paseo la vista por las esculturas de las distintas divinidades del panteón hindú»_ (Calle _Viaje_ [Esp. 2001]); _«Como los budistas, los hindúes creen también que todos tenemos vidas pasadas»_ (_Abc_ [Par.] 2.12.02). El hecho de que la mayoría de la población de la India profese el hinduismo, junto con el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad del gentilicio _indio_ (usado también para designar a los aborígenes del continente americano), explica que prácticamente desde su introducción al español en el último tercio del siglo xix se haya usado también esta voz para designar a los naturales de la India. Este uso extensivo de _hindú_ es admisible en contextos en que no exista riesgo de confusión con su sentido estrictamente religioso: _«De origen norteamericano, actualmente tiene nacionalidad hindú»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 4.9.89). El plural preferido en la lengua culta es_ hindúes _(→ plural, 1c).
*2.* Posteriormente, y debido seguramente a la polisemia del término _hindú,_ se creó para los sentidos específicamente religiosos el término _hinduista:_ _«Otro ejemplo lo ofrece el enfrentamiento entre tamiles hinduistas y cingaleses budistas en Sri Lanka»_ (DzVelasco _Hombres_ [Esp. 1995]).
*3.* No debe usarse el gentilicio _hindú_ como nombre de la lengua mayoritaria de la India; el término correcto es _hindi: «También ha hecho innumerables traducciones del hindi»_ (Bonfil _Simbiosis_ [Méx. 1993]).


----------



## cacarulo

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los seguidores del hinduismo son *hinduistas*.


Y según el DRAE también son hindúes.

hindú.(Del fr. hindou).
1. adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
3. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al hinduismo.
4. adj. Partidario del hinduismo o adepto a él.


Como dije: me parece que estos muchachos se hacen unos líos en ciertos temas...


----------



## Jellby

Una confusión similar existe entre los términos "musulmán", "árabe" y "moro". Cada uno significa una cosa distinta, pero en lenguaje coloquial e informal se usan para lo mismo. Con la diferencia de que la sinonimia entre "indio" e "hindú" está más aceptada.


----------



## María Madrid

En el colegio me enseñaron que indio es la persona de nacionalidad india (independientemente de su religión) e hindú el practicante de la religión hinduísta. Personalmente siempre he mantenido esa distinción.

Con los años he visto como esa diferenciación no se da en el lenguaje coloquial en España. La RAE sólo se limita a recoger la evidencia. De hecho hay personas que hacen una distinción adicional, indio se usa para los nativos americanos e hindú para los de la India. Si la gente la usa así, pues la RAE no tiene más remedio que reflejarlo. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Casualmente ayer conocí a un natural de la India. Él se dice indio, y hace la misma distinción que María.


----------



## leftaro

Hagamos memoria:
El objetivo de Colón cuando se embarcó era encontrar una ruta más corta hacia Las Indias, cuando tocó tierra creyó llegar a en Las Indias, al hacer contacto con los nativos naturalmente pensó que eran habitantes de Las Indias, es decir, indios.

Han pasado mas de 500 años y el término indio para definir al aborigen américano o al habitante de la India, se usan de manera indistinta, lo de hindú es un asociación idiomática también muy arraigada en los hispanoparlantes. La RAE valida ambas formas, pero como siempre digo queda a gusto de cada quien. Personalmente prefiero lo siguiente:

Indio: persona que es originario de la India
Hindú: perteneciente al hinduismo.
Nativo americano o aborigen americano, para referirse a los pueblos originarios de América.


----------



## chics

Ñé, estoy completamente de acuerdo en que el señor Colón llamó _indios_ a los americanos sólo porque pensaba realmente que lo eran, y que en teoría no tiene ningún sentido seguir llamándolos así.

Dicho ésto, parece que a la mayoría les ha gustado seguir en el error y ahora ya va a ser muy difícil cambiar las historias de "indios y vaqueros" por "aborigen americano y colonizador europeo del gremio de la ganadería", por ejemplo. 

También podemos hablar de alguien que tiene _cara de indio_, y que no se refiere al país, sino a unos rasgos físicos característicos que, desde mi miopía desde este punto del mundo, se pueden corresponder a un americano pero también a alguien de algunos pueblos de oceanía, por ejemplo. Lo que antiguamente llamaban "raza cobriza". Supongo que esto incluye en ejemplo anterior de los indios y vaqueros.

Un americano es un americano, ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

No, es un estadounidense.

El tema del uso de "hindú" es controvertido en inglés igual que en castellano.

Resumiendo, yo diría:

Los partidarios de mantener el uso histórico del término: indio (americano) / hindú (de la India) / hinduista (de esa religión). Cuando no hay riesgo de ambigüedad también usamos "indio" como ciudadano de la India.

Para los políticamente correctos: amerindio-nativo americano-...(americano) / indio (de la India / hindú (religión).

Personalmente prefiero la primera. Las alternativas que se dan para "miembro de etnias precolombinas" me parecen rebuscadas y sin tradición en castellano, además de (en su mayoría) ser subrepticiamente paternalistas. Es mi personal opinión.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Como tengo familia colombiana, "indio" a secas es siempre el indio de América, y cuando hablamos del habitante de la India, decimos "indio-hindú" o "indio de la India".
Y ya sé que no es un consuelo, pero los franceses tienen el mismo problema.

Saludos


----------



## psychodelika star

Hola!. pues si, yo tambien solía decir indio a un indigena, pero este error lo cometí hace años y me corrigieron, que_ indio_ era de la India, _indigenas_ eran nuestros ancestros e _Hinú_ los que practican la religion Hinduista.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No todos los indios en Oriente son hindues y algunos grupos etnicos en India oriental hablan idiomas que no sean hindues. 

Ellos hacen peliculas en una docena de idiomas. Pero, para evitar la confusion entre los indios en America y los de oriente, la gente usa
la palabra "hindu" para los indios en India. La palabra "hindu" se 
usa equivocadamente desde el punto de vista de antropologia, 
Pero, la lengua no es la cienca antropologica.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Como tengo familia colombiana, "indio" a secas es siempre el indio de América


Eso fué hace algunos años, ahora ya hemos aprendido a diferenciar bien esos vocablos y sus personajes...
Indigena américano, nativo de América/aborigen americano.
Indio, nativo de la India.
Hindú, que practica el Hinduismo.

Reconozco que hace algunos años, (no tantos) cuando era niña, les decia indio a todos los aborígenes americanos, porque así fué que me enseñaron, peeero....



psychodelika star said:


> Hola!. pues si, yo tambien solía decir indio a un indigena, pero este error lo cometí hace años y me corrigieron, que_ indio_ era de la India, _indigenas_ eran nuestros ancestros e _Hinú_ los que practican la religion Hinduista.


 
Así es...


----------



## Fernando

ROSANGELUS said:


> Indigena, nativo de América.



Sólo un matiz: Los indígenas son los oriundos del lugar. Tan pueblos indígenas son los lapones en Finlandia, como los aimaras en Perú como los maoríes en Nueva Zelanda.

Si quieres sustituir la antigua palabra "indio" deberías decir "indígena americano".


----------



## Aviador

Fernando said:


> Sólo un matiz: Los indígenas son los oriundos del lugar. Tan pueblos indígenas son los lapones en Finlandia, como los aimaras en Perú como los maoríes en Nueva Zelanda...



...y los españoles de España, los alemanes de Alemania, los suecos de Suecia...



> *indígena**.*
> (Del lat. _indigĕna_).
> * 1.     * adj. Originario del país de que se trata. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente.


----------



## María Madrid

Aviador said:


> ...y los españoles de España, los alemanes de Alemania, los suecos de Suecia...


No es lo mismo, eso son nacionalidades, mientras que con indio/indígena se está aludiendo a una etnia. Hay lapones que tienen pasaporte sueco o finlandés, hay gitanos con pasaporte español, por lo tanto son dos cosas a la vez. Saludos,


----------



## tatis

Tengo un amigo _hindú _que no es _hinduista, _si con hindú me refiero a que es originario de la India.

Tengo un amigo _indio_ que no es _hindú. _Puede que sea amerindio, o indio de la India, más no practica el hinduismo, o puede que sea amerindio pero no indio de la India.

Tengo un amigo _hinduista_ que no es ni_ indio _ni es _hindú. _Practica el hinduismo, pero no es ni amerindio, ni originario del pais que se trata, ni de la India (si con _hindú_ me refiero a su origen, porque si no, sería una contradicción))

También yo soy corregida constantemente cuando uso _hindú_ para referirme al natural de la India, y pese a este hilo, no encuentro una razón definitiva para dejar de usarla.

Con cariño, una mexicana con algo de sangre india (de los indios de México), más no hindú, ni hinduísta, sino todo lo contrario...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Creo que esos que llamas indios de Mexico, son indígenas... Es decir, originarios de alguna zona, en este caso de Mexico.

Aunque el diccionario tome la palabra Indio, como sinonimo de indígena, la verdad me parece, para mi Indio sigue siendo, alguien de origen asiático.(de la India)

Claro, es solo mi opinión... respeto la tuya, aunque no la comparta.


----------



## tatis

Eché un vistazo, así rápido en Yahoo, puse:

"Indios Incas" 257 sitios, "Indígenas Incas" 218 sitios
"Indios Aztecas" 618 sitios, "Indígenas Aztecas" 315
"Indios Navajo" 772, "Indígenas Navajo" 30


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Tatis
En el caso de los Aztecas , en Google, da casi un empate. 541 con indígena y 505 con indio...
En el caso de los Navajo, si es verdad que ganaron los buscados por "indio", 1310 con indio, contra 69 con indigena.
Y en otro caso que busque de indígenas Venezolanos, los Wayuu, de la peninsula Guajira. Arrojó, 13.800 con indígena y solo 352 con indio.

Entonces la verdad no sé que decirte...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## tatis

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Tatis
> En el caso de los Aztecas , en Google, da casi un empate. 541 con indígena y 505 con indio...
> En el caso de los Navajo, si es verdad que ganaron los buscados por "indio", 1310 con indio, contra 69 con indigena.
> Y en otro caso que busque de indígenas Venezolanos, los Wayuu, de la peninsula Guajira. Arrojó, 13.800 con indígena y solo 352 con indio.
> 
> Entonces la verdad no sé que decirte...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
Curioso ¿no? 
Que tengas un buen día ROSANGELUS


----------



## yeruti

hace siglos del post pero vale la pena aclarar, el término es INDIANO/A, ya no más indio (porque se ofenden) o hindúes porque es la religión no el país. Esto sacado de mis conversaciones con empresarios INDIANOS que suelen visitar el país. No sé lo que diga la RAE pero mejor no los llamen INDIOS o HINDUES si tratan con ellos xq se van a molestar. saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Esto es lo que encontré como indiano:

Se conoce como *indiano* al emigrante o descendiente de emigrantes españoles, principalmente de la costa cantábrica y de Cataluña, que, habiendo emigrado a América motivado por el afán de hacer fortuna, volvió a su tierra natal.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiano

Ahora estoy peor


----------



## yeruti

jajaja yo solo te cuento como ELLOS gustan de ser denominados en español y es recomendación de su embajada (concretamente la Embajada Indiana para Argentina y Paraguay). Yo para no enojarles así les digo, es más ahora estoy traduciendo fichas de empresas indianas que vendrán a Paraguay en setiembre 24, y así les diré.


----------



## Janis Joplin

La verdad el término indiano no parece tan jalado de los pelos como gentilicio, es como romano o italiano.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

El Drae es correcto linguísticamente, porque se llaman "hindu" la persona 
que pertenece al Estado de la India políticamente.  Pero, en la India 
se habla muchos idiomas que son muy importantes y no es la lengua hindú
y hay muchos habitantes que no son hindúes religiosamente y por eso,
el uso popular de "hindü" no es correcto. 

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki 





cacarulo said:


> Toda mi vida escuché que no debe llamarse hindú a los naturales de la India porque ese nombre se refiere a quienes practican una religión, el hinduismo, y en la India hay otros cultos (y hay hindúes en otros países).
> Sin embargo, el DRAE, derivándola del francés _hindou_, dice que hindú, al igual que indio, es
> 1. adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
> 
> ¿Se equivoca el DRAE, y es otra de sus metidas de pata en asuntos que vinculan la geografía y la política *?
> ¿Es correcto usar indistintamente indio e hindú con este significado?
> A mí me provoca inquietud que la RAE siga legitimando usos equivocados, porque si sigue así, dentro de poco van a decir que árabe y musulmán son sinónimos.
> 
> (*) como cuando dicen que los semitas son árabes, judíos y otros pueblos, pero que los antisemitas son solo los “enemigos de la raza hebrea”, que ni siquiera sé si son una “raza”.


----------



## Fer BA

Pues sí, y que cosa, años de trabajar con los indios en inglés y ahora me vengo a enterar que quieren ser llamados como los hijos de los españoles en América en la época de la colonia. Interesante.


----------



## Cbes

Entonces, quienes viven en Indiana (USA) tambien son indianos?


----------



## dexterciyo

Janis Joplin said:


> Esto es lo que encontré como indiano:
> 
> Se conoce como *indiano* al emigrante o descendiente de emigrantes españoles, principalmente de la costa cantábrica y de Cataluña, que, habiendo emigrado a América motivado por el afán de hacer fortuna, volvió a su tierra natal.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiano
> 
> Ahora estoy peor



Eso es lo que es para muchos. A los canarios que en su tiempo emigraron a las Indias Occidentales (hoy América), para volver pudientes, se les conoce como _indianos_. De hecho se celebran fiestas en su memoria, como las tradicionales fiestas de la isla de La Palma, llamada así «Los Indianos». Y no tiene nada que ver con el territorio de la India. Por lo que no me parece nada adecuado tal término como gentilicio del país.


----------



## Bashti

psychodelika star said:


> Hola!. pues si, yo tambien solía decir indio a un indigena, pero este error lo cometí hace años y me corrigieron, que_ indio_ era de la India, _indigenas_ eran nuestros ancestros e _Hinú_ los que practican la religion Hinduista.


 
No comprendo lo que dices de que _"indígenas" eran nuestros ancestros,_ puesto que la palabra es sinónimo de nativo, aborigen o natural. Yo soy indígena de España, aunque se utilice más la palabra "nativo".

El Diccionario de Dificultades del Español de Manuel Seco dice así:

hindú. "Adepto al hinduismo", que es la religión predominante en la India, resultado de la evolución del antiguo brahmanismo. Como adjetivo (sin variación de género) significa "del hinduismo" o "de los hindúes". El plural _hindúes_ corresponde tanto al nombre como al adjetivo.

La semejanza fonética entre _h_indú e _indio_ y el deseo de diferenciar léxicamente _indios _americanos e _indios _de la India ha propiciado el creciente uso del nombre de _hindúes_ para designar a los ciudadanos de la India. El doble sentido religioso y gentilicio de _hindú _existe también desde antiguo en el inglés_ hindu_, de donde lo tomó el francés _hindou_ (hoy anticuado en el sentido de "indio"), el cuál a su vez, según Cortelazzo-Zolli, lo pasó al italiano _indù_. El uso español (no registrado por nuestros diccionarios antes de 1951, _Larousse_) viene probablemente del inglés. Pero esste empleo, aunque esté registrado en el _Diccionario_ de la Academia, es abusivo, pues aplica un término de religión a una realidad nacional, cuando, como es sabido, el pueblo indio se reparte en bastantes confesiones religiosas, de las cuales la hindú, aunque mayoritaria, es solo una.

Es recomendable, pues, delimitar los usos: _indio_ es el miembro de una entidad política, la India; _hindú_ es el miembro de una entidad religiosa, el hinduismo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

dexterciyo said:


> Eso es lo que es para muchos. A los canarios que en su tiempo emigraron a las Indias Occidentales (hoy América), para volver pudientes, se les conoce como _indianos_. De hecho se celebran fiestas en su memoria, como las tradicionales fiestas de la isla de La Palma, llamada así «Los Indianos». *Y no tiene nada que ver con el territorio de la India. Por lo que no me parece nada adecuado tal término como gentilicio del país.*



Lo que resalté con rojo me confunde.

Cuando mencioné lo del gentilicio indiano para los nacidos en la India me refería al sufijo que lo formaría, por eso también mencioné rom*anos* e itali*anos*.  Para mí, en lo personal, tiene más sentido la formación del gentilicio con ese sufijo que simplemente indio.

Por otra parte, el término indiano aplicado a los canarios no es un gentilicio.

De cualquier forma me parece adecuado la sugerencia de llamarles indianos *a aquellos nativos de la India que así quieran ser llamados* como una *consideración respetuosa*.  Como me*X*icana, ya sé lo que se siente que le cambien a uno el gentilicio.


----------



## dexterciyo

Janis Joplin said:


> Lo que resalté con rojo me confunde.
> 
> Cuando mencioné lo del gentilicio indiano para los nacidos en la India me refería al sufijo que lo formaría, por eso también mencioné rom*anos* e itali*anos*.  Para mí, en lo personal, tiene más sentido la formación del gentilicio con ese sufijo que simplemente indio.
> 
> Por otra parte, el término indiano aplicado a los canarios no es un gentilicio. _*¿Y quién ha dicho tal cosa?*_
> 
> De cualquier forma me parece adecuado la sugerencia de llamarles indianos *a aquellos nativos de la India que así quieran ser llamados* como una *consideración respetuosa*.  Como me*X*icana, ya sé lo que se siente que le cambien a uno el gentilicio.



No me has entendido bien o me he explicado mal; posiblemente lo segundo. Quiero decir que aplicar el gentilicio _indiano_ a los habitantes de la India es lo que no me parece «nada adecuado».

Lo que dice la DUE al respecto, publicado ahora por Bashti en el foro, es lo recomendable a mi parecer.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Si te entendí, a ti no te parece adecuado llamar a los nativos de la India indianos y a mi sí, a aquéllos que así lo desean.


----------



## WTF

En mi caso respecto a esto lo tengo entendido así:
- Indio: El de India, es una nacionalidad.
- Hindú o hinduísta: El que profesa el Hinduísmo.
- Indígena: Originario de un país o lugar.

Los indígenas de América pues son indígenas americanos (hay indígenas europeos, asiáticos, etc.). 
Algo además a considerar (en el curso escolar de Historia) era que por el error de Colón antiguamente los europeos llamaban indios a las personas que vieron en América y que por eso en las citas de la época o explicaciones 'indio' era usado erróneamente o aludiendo al contexto.
Entonces indio referido a América era algo como un arcaísmo, sólo a veces la gente adulta (finales de los 80) seguía llamando "indio" al cobrizo pero como un vestigio de años atrás.
Esto en mi entorno, hasta que llegó internet y veo que todo es un caos ja ja.
Sin embargo hasta ahora no he tenido confusiones. Eso sí, al cine indio he visto que se le suele decir "cine hindú", pero no es algo sólido porque también le ponen "cine indio" en simultáneo. También está su uso como frases: "fila india" por ejemplo.

Indiano no sabía que existía, pero su definición encaja con el error europeo de la época (aunque pueda sonar como gentilicio de India).

A Tatis y Rosangelus:
Sé que la búsqueda fue en toda la red, pero al menos aquí (Perú) jamás he escuchado "indios incas" (e "indígenas incas" muy poco, claro aquí sonaría a pleonasmo), todos creo que dicen incas, sin indio. No es que haya ofensa o incomodidad (o tal vez en otros sí) pero es que no tiene mucho sentido. Con indio como gentilicio que sepa los indios nunca se asociaron a los incas, si se refiere a lo etnico o racial pues es un error de antaño. Como sea parece forzado.

Ahora bien, dicho con desprecio o racismo (y esto viene de la Colonia) se puede usar de todo para todos, pero eso ya no es parte de la palabra sino de la intención que la persona de turno le de a la palabra.


----------



## Bashti

Esto cada vez se lía más. ¿Que los indios de la India quieren ser llamados indianos como se llamaba a los españoles que volvían ricos de América? ¿Y qué es eso de "embajada indiana"? ¿Alguien ha intentado buscar en la red "embajada indiana"? Tal cosa no existe. ¿Y desde cuándo a los indios de la India les molesta que les llamen por su nombre? Yo creo que, como pasa con todas las palabras polisémicas, se saca fácilmente por el contexto si se habla de indios de la India o de indios americanos. 

Me parece que en lugar de clarificar conceptos lo estamos liando todo. Ahora sólo faltaba introducir en la discusión la palabra "indiano" que, al menos para un español, tiene un significado muy claro.

Está claro, me parece, que llamar indios a los indígenas de América es resultado de la equivocación de Colón pero estas cosas pasan en los idiomas y después de quinientos dieciocho años, día más día menos, no parece que tenga sentido empezar a cambiarlo. Si alguien lo utiliza en sentido peyorativo allá él. No quiero ni pensar la de cosas peyorativas que se dicen de los españoles y que nosotros decimos de otras nacionalidades.


----------



## WTF

Aquí en Perú "indiano" creo que también tendría el significado claro (aunque el término no es conocido), ya que se corresponde con el yerro europeo de creer que América era India.

No entiendo tampoco por qué los indios en Argentina tienen una embajada con "indiano" si son indios. En Lima hasta hace como un año se mudaron por unos meses (supongo por negocios) algunos indios cerca de donde vivía, y ellos decían "soy indio", y todo ok. 
Si resultaba que eran de religiones diferentes tampoco habría tenido problemas, unos serían indios hindúes, otros indios musulmanes, etc. 

Por otro lado como digo en mi caso nunca tuve líos sobre esto (no es que recién empezaría a tener confusiones o a aclararlas) y hablo desde chico; en conversaciones, noticias, etc., no he visto usar "indio" o "los indios" seriamente para alguien nativo de aquí. Excepto en películas de época o en documentales de Historia, Sociología, también en algunas frases por ahí, poco más que eso. Incluso de manera discriminatoria (que hay y con tal intención se puede usar el término que sea) no me imagino cómo el discriminador podría sostener que el indio es de aquí, o sea que peyorativo o no, seguiría siendo alguien de India.

Además, "indígena americano" es aun indeterminado (si no se está hablando del continente como tema), no es frecuente hablar aquí a un grupo de gente como "los indígenas" (y éste es un término completamente válido que hasta donde sé no tiene dudas ni causa ofensa), con eso no sé de quién me hablan, es más útil decir aymara, quechua, huanca, ashaninka, etc.
En lo personal supongo que no es frecuente tampoco porque se siente como si hablaras de otro bando, medio distante, como si fueran 'los del otro lado del río', cuando no esta claro donde empieza ni donde termina eso.
Claro que cuando el tema es lo indígena ahí sí, como cultura indígena, institución indígena, arte indígena, o en contraposición a los europeos, etc.
Hay una figura legal que es "comunidad indígena", son comunidades relativamente pequeñas, la mayoría ubicadas en la selva. Aquí si se usa indígena (o sinónimos) con más frecuencia.


----------



## nabad

En castellano, según la vigésima tercera edición del diccionario de la Real Academia Española, hindú se define como: 1. hinduista. 2. Natural del Indostán (que es un territorio antiguo mas largo que la India actual) y 3. perteneciente o relativo a este subcontinente. También, dicen que 'indio' puede referirse a aborígenes americanos (precolombinos) ademas de natural de la India.

Las definiciones inglesas me parecen extrañas. Ya que no hay oficialmente un instituto regulador del ingles, las palabras se definen por los diccionarios tales como Oxford, Cambridge o Merriam-Webster. Los diccionarios de Cambridge y Oxford definen 'hindu' únicamente en el sentido religioso, como 'a follower of Hinduism' y 'someone who beleives in Hinduism'. Sin embargo, Merriam Webster definen 'hindu' como 'an adherent of Hinduism' y 'a native or inhabitant of India', entonces con el doble sentido. 

En español como en ingles, no hay distinción entre 'indio' y 'hindu' por unanimidad para decir un nativo de la India, indio y hindú se pueden usar de manera intercambiable. Sin embargo, siempre me refiero a un ciudadano de la India como un 'indio' y a alguien que practica el hinduismo como un 'hindú'.


----------



## jorgema

En el español que se escucha en Nueva York, la voz *indiano *para referirse a los indios de la India corre con mucha fuerza. No creo que se deba a ninguna campaña de alguna embajada de aquel país, sino a que en inglés el término usual para referirse a ellos es _Indian_, y muchos hispanohablantes simplemente le dan a esa voz una terminación española en O (como ocurre con muchos otros términos).


----------



## Sunderland 4ever

Yo antes pensaba que hindú estaba bien dicho para las personas provenientes de India. Sin embargo, con el tiempo aprendí que "Hindú" se refiere a las personas que son creyentes de la religión llamada "hinduismo", y no todos los que son de la India tienen que ser Hindúes necesariamente.

Me parece que la polémica por la palabra "Indio" viene por la confusíón que se generó desde que Cristobal Colón llego a pensar equivocadamente que había llegado a las Indias cuando realmente había llegado a América, y el término "Indio" se expandió equivocadamente por todo el continente Americano. Con el paso del tiempo esta palabra incluso adoptó un significado despectivo.

En fin, a mi parecer, "Indio" es el adjetivo correcto.


----------

